# Blog Articles on Garage Storage & Cabinets



## buildingtheultimategarage (Feb 16, 2012)

If you are looking into garage stroage and cabinet options, I wanted to make forum readers aware of an information-based Blog on designing and furnishing the ultimate garage that has a series of articles on Garage Cabinets and Tool Storage:

http://buildingtheultimategarage.com/category/garage_cabinets_and_tool_storage


----------

